# Uncontrollable gas?!?



## Jjthewonderwoman (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been having issues for a while now, meaning countless trips to the doctor and lots of tests. So it's been about 4 months, and they have decided that I have IBS. Which I already figured. The main reason I decided to finally go to the doctor about the issue was I'm having constant gas. Like almost every minute. Sometimes I can't even tell that it's me, because I don't feel it. Also I get awful stomach pains and cramps. The one thing that has been really hard is trying to go to school with gas I can't control. I will be sitting in class, and I can hear people say what is that smell?! At first I had no idea it was me, but then people near me began ignoring me, and I could hear people around me referring to me as it happened. I had to completely change all of my classes because I'm so mortified. I have tried everything from peppermint and fennel, charcoal, and probiotics. Nothing has worked. This problem has made me so depressed, and embarrassed it's a daily struggle to make it to school. I have to put my jacket over my lap to mask the smell and that doesn't even always work. Is there anything else I can do?! Thankyou!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've found that eating a diet mainly from easily digested vegetables with a small amount of meat / fish works best for me and allows complete evacuation. I don't eat bread, cakes, biscuits, nuts, cheese, yoghurt etc. It's a hard diet to keep to and boring eating the same foods for lunch as dinner but it works very well. The best veges are easily digested like potato, pumpkin, carrot, beans, peas, broccoli to start with.


----------



## connect5 (Oct 24, 2015)

i have the same problem you have i looking and searching for cure long time nothing work

i lost everything

sorry but you must live with this nightmare


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you been tested for sibo? A symptom of sibo is foul smelling flatulence.


----------

